# Interesting article - makes a lot of sense!



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi guys, I thought you might be interested in this very good article. It explains what might be the pathology??? of CFS... starting with a genetic disposition, then triggering infection, then mediators fail to turn off the immune response.Also talks about blood volume, neurally mediated hypotension and exercise (!).


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Where can we see the article?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes, I would love to read this article.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

I too, would love to see the article







DeeDee


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Typical, I forgot to post the link!! My apologies. It's at: http://www.masscfids.org/Klimas.html


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

too deep for me!anyone explain what that means in english?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

wanderingstar, Thanks for this excellent post! I learned alot! It sure does sound like they are getting closer. I guess you could say squrts that it seems like our symptoms could be coming from an on-going virus that affects our immune and endocrine system. My hypothalmus is too blunted now to explain it any further.







I'd really like to take this article and rub it in the face of that arrogant disability doctor that the Soc.Sec. Office appointed to check me out who claimed that Fibro and Candida was like CFS, in that it was just one of those "fad" illnesses without basis![This message has been edited by moldie (edited 09-07-2000).]


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Basically it was giving a model for CFS.1) Genetic disposition to immune probs2)Triggering infection/event3)Ongoing response to that infection/event, which is mediated by4)Endocrine system (specifically the hypothalamus, pituary and adrenal glands which were found to be abnormal), nervous system and immune system (which was found to be abnormally shifted towards a the 2nd type of immune response, rather than a balance between 1 and 2).So, it's not an ongoing infection/even that's the problem, it's ongoing response to an infection/event which has already gone. Although in some cases, there is the complication of periodically reoccuring HHV6 virus.It also explains that people may have low blood volume, drops in blood pressure, and poor sleep.It also says that the genetic disposition comes from the same root as some autoimmune disorders - such as jevenile arthritis, diabetes and Sjorgens Syndrome (NOT lupus or rheumatoid arthrities I think). It's like CFS and the other things are two different branches coming from the same trunk.Was that more like English or just worse?LOL







[This message has been edited by wanderingstar (edited 09-07-2000).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

You are right wanderingstar, it did say that near the beginning of the article. Guess I got confused when I read this paragraph, and I just latched on to that:"CFIDS Triggers: Sixty to 80% of CFIDS patients can date their illness onset to an acute viral-like illness or infection. (However, only 18% of fibromyalgia patients report having an infection just prior to becoming ill.) There is clear documentation that a percentage of patients developed CFIDS after contracting an Epstein-Barr virus (EBV) or a cytomegalovirus (CMV) infection. However, instead of recovering, the patients remained sick. (See Spring 97 Update for more details on these and Lyme disease triggers.)" I also became disturbed when it said that she did not recommend breast feeding, since she thought that it could transmit the virus to the baby. I breastfed both of my sons. My second son has difficulty sleeping at night and my first son seems to have some allergy/sensitivity type problems. I hope it's just me being paranoid, and I did not pass this "DD", as they say, to them.I did have a virus shortly before my fibro diagnosis.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I also found this part interesting:At the 1998 AACFS conference in Cambridge, Mass., Dr. Ted Dinan presented a preliminary but extraordinary piece of research in which CAT scans showed very shrunken adrenal glands in CFIDS patients. In contrast, both depressed persons and healthy controls showed entirely normal-sized adrenals. Furthermore, the CFIDS patients showed hypothalamic and pituitary dysfunction in addition to the shrunken adrenals. (See Winter 98-99 Update for details.) The hypothalamus is also dysfunctional in fibromyalgia patients. Dr. Robert Bennett, a leading fibromyalgia researcher, was irked by critics of studies demonstrating organic deficits in FM. The constant criticism was that the studies were invariably too small, so he decided to respond. In a study of 500 patients, Dr. Bennett demonstrated abnormal hypothalamic function. In a sub-sample he found that it was the hypothalamus, not the pituitary, which was not functioning properly. (See Dr. Bennett's lecture in the Winter 98-99 Update.)


----------

